# Ouvrir fichier odt



## Charly777 (25 Avril 2006)

Tout d'abord désolé aux modérateurs si ce n'est pas la bonne rubrique...:rateau: 


Bon je vous sollicite encore pour une question qui va sembler toute bête:

Voilà une amie m'envoie un fichier texte édité sous "open office" (pas microsoft office) donc provenant d'un pc, evidemment l'extension se nomme ".odt". 

Je voudrais savoir si il y a un moyen de convertir se document en fichier ".doc" et surtout qu'il puisse être rendu lisible (et non pas des lignes de codes...)

J'ai tenté plusieurs manip comme ouvrir manuellement et tenté qques conversions: sans succès. Je possède la suite microsoft.

Merci à tous.


----------



## macboy (25 Avril 2006)

salut
Open Document nécessite Open Office 2.0
c'est en open source (tu peux trouver ça facilement sur le web)
il te faut X11 (regarde s'il est installé dans tes utilitaires)

installe le ça vaut le coup 

bon courage
(il n'y a pas que Micro$oft qui existe)


----------



## Charly777 (25 Avril 2006)

merci c'est en train d'être télécharger.... (X11 et open)

J'ai oublié de préciser un truc: en fait je voudrais le convertir en fichier .doc pour que office le lise. Je dois le faire suivre a qqu'un d'autre...

Donc avec cette manip se sera possible?

Au pire ca va etre du copier coller; non?


----------



## bompi (25 Avril 2006)

Si tu parviens à faire tourner OpenOffice 2.0, ce qui n'est en soi pas difficile (les anicroches viennent parfois de l'installation de X11, pas de OO), tu ouvres le fichier puis tu l'enregistre sous un autre format, genre Word 97. Aucun souci.
Éventuellement, il te dira que tu peux perdre des éléments de mise en page dans l'opération mais dans la pratique, je n'ai jamais eu de réel problème. Simplement, il est possible que la correspondance des polices soit imparfaite (entre la configuration du PC et celle du Mac, il y a de bonnes chances d'avoir des différences).
Je te transfère côté Unix, OpenSource etc.


----------



## macboy (25 Avril 2006)

qui a dit que c'était compliqué l'open source???

allez les gars faut pas paniquer.... ça peut être simple

bonne soirée
Macboy


----------



## ericb2 (25 Avril 2006)

ericb->Charly777

Tiens, ce guide d'installation devrait répondre à tes interrogations :

HowTO installation X11 et OpenOffice.org

P.S. : je vais le mettre à jour pour la 2.0.3


-- 
eric Bachard


----------



## Charly777 (26 Avril 2006)

merci à vous tous pour votre aide.


----------



## houlala63 (9 Mai 2006)

Salut a tous !
Je viens apporter ma petite contribution :
Plugin ODF pour Office


----------

